# Columbia "boycycle"



## Puruconm (Mar 3, 2016)

I pick up this tricycle last weeks, looks like from 1900
I Don't have to much info  about it but looks kind a kool


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2016)

Pretty Cool...I like it!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 3, 2016)

You sure came across a very well preserved early Columbia tricycle. Probably dates to around 1920 give or take.

Dave


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 4, 2016)

VERY, VERY NICE FIND!
BUILT LIKE A TANK.


----------



## Puruconm (Mar 4, 2016)

WES you are 100% right, this is the heavier tricycle I ever had in my hands.
The Guy I get it from told me that it was in an attic like for 90 year.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 4, 2016)

I like the push button thru the stem for the brake.


----------



## Puruconm (Apr 2, 2016)

I will sale my tricycle for 300 X SHIPPING  can shipped with bike flight or deliver to COPAKE
IF ANY ONE INTERECTED


----------

